# Keeping fit for riding when you have a desk job?



## heymckate (Nov 23, 2010)

I feel you--I've been in desk jobs for six years now, and it's taken a big toll on my health.

I just make time for exercise, in all honesty. I try to run several times a week, do strength training when I can, and ride as much as possible.

At my desk, I stretch my back my sitting on the edge of my chair and stretching down to touch the floor. I also slouch all the way down in my chair and relax my back--it helps pop my very low back/sacrum area. And take a lot of short breaks to stretch or walk around.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

You can get a little set of pedals and put it under your desk and pedal away. Stretching often is good. Walk whenever possible - walk instead of calling, take the steps instead of the elevator, park farther away. If you are allowed breaks, go for a walk.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurren (Jun 24, 2012)

I work 12 hour shifts, and still get up at 5am to do p90x EVERY DAY, and I'm taking an online university course/2 horse lessons a week. I'm 19. If I can do it, you can do it!


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

The hardest part about going to the gym is....going to the gym. Get a membership to either an all women's gym or a place that has a women's only section. Whe you go, go there already dressed in your gym clothes. Once you're in the parking lot, you'll feel committed.

Joining a place like Curves or with a lot of classes is great too. It takes all the guesswork out of having to maneuver the machines or coming up with a routine.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

Have you tried using an exercise ball for your chair? It engages your core constantly, improves your balance and you can bounce when you want to wake up! Or there is a cushion called a disco-sit, I think. Does similar but not as effective.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Another office worker here - I regularly work 12 hour days in front of a screen (luckily I love what I do). To keep a minimum level of fitness I walk home from work every night - carrying my 4kg laptop and stuff. It's about a 5km walk with hills, so I walk it in about 45 mins. The bus isn't much quicker with the waiting time and all, so it's not an inconvenience. I'd walk to work as well but I'm NOT a morning person lol.


----------



## Silent one (Aug 22, 2011)

Do you have any stairs you can climb? We are on the 8th floor so I try to climb the stairs a lot instead of taking the elevator.


----------

